# Chulita's Spay...next Friday



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I will be dropping Chulita off next Friday morning for her Spay. YES it will be FRIDAY THE 13th. LOL!! She will stay overnight and I will pick her up Saturday. 

*PLEASE is there anything I should know, what to expect. Anything I can do to prepare? Anything I should buy?* I am purposely having it done next Friday because our office will be closed for Martin Luther King day and I wanted to be able to stay with her a few days so that when I finally went back to work I would feel better about her being o.k. home alone.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would get some baby onesie from good will or walmart. Those help sometimes. You can also get a cone or no-bite collar. I would also get a can of 100% pumpkin to have on hand incase she gets constipated. Lexi refused to poop because the first time she tried it hurt so she decided not to try anymore. She didn't poop for about 5 days. The pumpkin helped a lot. You only give like a tsp.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I like the "no bite" collar alot better than the elizabethan (lamp shade) collar, they look so off balanced when they have that lamp shade on their head.

This is the no bite collar, and the cheapest I have seen it.
http://www.vetamerica.com/index.asp?PageAc...PROD&ProdID=505

The only thing is, you won't need it after she gets fixed unless she has some other surgery (god forbid) or some allergy and you don't want her licking or biting herself.

If you get this one, I would always buy it from you after the fact, and we can exchange by mail. I may get it for Max, he gets fixed probably around next month.

Good luck, I know it must feel scary, I am nervous about it and he has a month to go.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I like the "no bite" collar alot better than the elizabethan (lamp shade) collar, they look so off balanced when they have that lamp shade on their head.
> 
> This is the no bite collar, and the cheapest I have seen it.
> http://www.vetamerica.com/index.asp?PageAc...PROD&ProdID=505
> ...



Yeah....I feel like her appt came up so quickly.









That sounds like a great idea. I wouldn't mind sending it to you in the mail at all. Does it come in different sizes?? Do you know that it's pretty much a guarantee that she will come home with one of those cone ones?


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135756
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would call and ask if they deffinitely supply the cone, you don't want her to have nothing to protect her from licking or chewing at her scar. Find out what they charge for the cone on your vet bill too....you might want to bring your own...vets tend to charge higher than retail for everything.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135763
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah..sounds like a good idea. I will call to see about the cone. He gave me a estimate of $230-$255. That includes, keeping her there overnight, putting her to sleep, and her pain medication.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> I will be dropping Chulita off next Friday morning for her Spay. YES it will be FRIDAY THE 13th. LOL!! She will stay overnight and I will pick her up Saturday.
> 
> *PLEASE is there anything I should know, what to expect. Anything I can do to prepare? Anything I should buy?* I am purposely having it done next Friday because our office will be closed for Martin Luther King day and I wanted to be able to stay with her a few days so that when I finally went back to work I would feel better about her being o.k. home alone.[/B]


Oh my gosh! What a coincidence! Sunshine has an appointment for her Spay too on Friday the 13th  
I'm glad u posted this . I'm getting nervous and dont know what to do after the surgery. Well Sunshine was born on July 20, and I scheduled her on Jan 13 cause she will be 6 months from there. 
I will drop her off at early in the morning on Friday the 13th, then pick her up at night, she's not gonna stay there for overnight. Anyway, goodluck to your furbaby's spay and goodluck for my baby too.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135722
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH WOW REALLY?? Well we will have to keep EACH OTHER and the board updated. Your lucky that she gets to come home the same day. Chulita will be there until Saturday









Do you have any clue on what to expect when you pick her up? Will she be groggy? Will they eat when they get home? Do you go back for a check up? Who takes the stitches out?? I have sooooooooo many questions and concerns.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I will be dropping Chulita off next Friday morning for her Spay. YES it will be FRIDAY THE 13th. LOL!! She will stay overnight and I will pick her up Saturday.
> 
> *PLEASE is there anything I should know, what to expect. Anything I can do to prepare? Anything I should buy?* I am purposely having it done next Friday because our office will be closed for Martin Luther King day and I wanted to be able to stay with her a few days so that when I finally went back to work I would feel better about her being o.k. home alone.[/B]


If they are keeping her overnight, I would make sure that she will not be there alone but that competent staff is there to look after her.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135722
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She will be getting her spay at her new vet that I went to about 2 weeks ago and I was EXTREMELY impressed by with the Vet, Staff and Service. So I feel good about that. But I never thought about asking them if there will be staff there overnight. 

THANKS!!! Something else to write on my list of questions when I call.











> I would get some baby onesie from good will or walmart. Those help sometimes. You can also get a cone or no-bite collar. I would also get a can of 100% pumpkin to have on hand incase she gets constipated. Lexi refused to poop because the first time she tried it hurt so she decided not to try anymore. She didn't poop for about 5 days. The pumpkin helped a lot. You only give like a tsp.[/B]




What size Onesie's did you get??? Chulita is 4.7 How would she go potty with the onesie on? Sorry if these sound like dumb questions.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135787
> 
> 
> 
> ...










good luck to each other, about your question I really have no clue what gonna happen, I know how u feel , your concern is my concerned too I'm nervous too and have the same question as you :lol: but i will find out when i drop her off on her appt. I will ask the staff and the veterinarian. Or i might call them before her appt. and find out the details.

are u gonna pay for her IV too and medicine?? I asked how much is the spay and they told me it is $97.00 including the doctor visit. the IV and others are optional only , if i choosed them I will pay the rest too. We will let know each other if how 's our babies doing


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135726
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had some onesies left over from lexi and I used those for Nikki. They were newborn size. Nikki was 4.0lbs I think and the newborn was big on her. I think when Lexi was spayed she was 6.0 and the newborn size fit perfectly. I know Target has some premmi size onesies.

As for the size of the bite not collar i think most people on her get the small cat collar (2.5"). Here are the places that sell them:


> Care-a-Lot Pet Supply Tel: 800 343-7680 www.carealotpets.com
> Dog's Outfitter Tel: 800 367-3647 www.dogsoutfitter.com
> J-B Wholesale Pet Supplies Tel: 800 526-0388 www.jbpet.com
> Jeffers Tel: 800 533-3377 www.jeffers.com
> ...


The cheapest place I've seen it is on Jeffers website.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

what is onesie for the baby?? sorry for this dumb question







, i dont know what does that look like.
and how u gonna use it for the dog. I 'm interested to know it cause i might put it to Sunshine after her surgery.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135790
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH WOW REALLY?? Well we will have to keep EACH OTHER and the board updated. Your lucky that she gets to come home the same day. Chulita will be there until Saturday









Do you have any clue on what to expect when you pick her up? Will she be groggy? Will they eat when they get home? Do you go back for a check up? Who takes the stitches out?? I have sooooooooo many questions and concerns.








[/B][/QUOTE]








good luck to each other, about your question I really have no clue what gonna happen, I know how u feel , your concern is my concerned too I'm nervous too and have the same question as you :lol: but i will find out when i drop her off on her appt. I will ask the staff and the veterinarian. Or i might call them before her appt. and find out the details.

are u gonna pay for her IV too and medicine?? I asked how much is the spay and they told me it is $97.00 including the doctor visit. the IV and others are optional only , if i choosed them I will pay the rest too. We will let know each other if how 's our babies doing








[/B][/QUOTE]


He gave me a estimate of $230-$255. That includes, keeping her there overnight, putting her to sleep, and her pain medication.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> what is onesie for the baby?? sorry for this dumb question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of one:









I put it so the belly of the onesie is actually on the back of the puppy. That way you can take the crotch part of the onesie up between the puppies legs and snap just the outside snaps. The tail can stick out the middle part. I will try to take a picture of it tonight.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135804
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate for more pictures, because I was trying to figured it out how u put it to dog's belly, its confusing..
that onesie is a baby cloth I am just worried about the fitting when i put it to Sunshine.

thanks again,, looking forward to hear from u and more sample pics.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135804
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES PLEASE. Can you put it on one of your babies, take a picture and show us?? PRETTY PLEASE. LOL

Now did you put this on her right away? How long did you keep it on her? Did you have to take it on and off everytime she had to go to the bathroom?


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135802
> 
> 
> 
> ...










good luck to each other, about your question I really have no clue what gonna happen, I know how u feel , your concern is my concerned too I'm nervous too and have the same question as you :lol: but i will find out when i drop her off on her appt. I will ask the staff and the veterinarian. Or i might call them before her appt. and find out the details.

are u gonna pay for her IV too and medicine?? I asked how much is the spay and they told me it is $97.00 including the doctor visit. the IV and others are optional only , if i choosed them I will pay the rest too. We will let know each other if how 's our babies doing








[/B][/QUOTE]


He gave me a estimate of $230-$255. That includes, keeping her there overnight, putting her to sleep, and her pain medication.
[/B][/QUOTE]


not bad at all, I will the pay the same thing.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135805
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH WOW REALLY?? Well we will have to keep EACH OTHER and the board updated. Your lucky that she gets to come home the same day. Chulita will be there until Saturday









Do you have any clue on what to expect when you pick her up? Will she be groggy? Will they eat when they get home? Do you go back for a check up? Who takes the stitches out?? I have sooooooooo many questions and concerns.








[/B][/QUOTE]








good luck to each other, about your question I really have no clue what gonna happen, I know how u feel , your concern is my concerned too I'm nervous too and have the same question as you :lol: but i will find out when i drop her off on her appt. I will ask the staff and the veterinarian. Or i might call them before her appt. and find out the details.

are u gonna pay for her IV too and medicine?? I asked how much is the spay and they told me it is $97.00 including the doctor visit. the IV and others are optional only , if i choosed them I will pay the rest too. We will let know each other if how 's our babies doing








[/B][/QUOTE]


He gave me a estimate of $230-$255. That includes, keeping her there overnight, putting her to sleep, and her pain medication.
[/B][/QUOTE]


not bad at all, I will the pay the same thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh and he said he would pull out any baby teeth as well. That was included with the price. But in the last 2 weeks I have been finding her teeth everywhere. So hopefully there won't be too many to pull out.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135807
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically you are putting it on the puppy backwards. When they need to go potty you kind of take the flap part and instead of going between the legs you just bring it up the side and snap it. 

I will try to remember to take pics when I get home.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135787
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called the Sunshine's veterinarian office a while ago, and i spoked one of the staff there and She told me She will be groggy after the surgery , and might eat and drink little after surgery when they get home , and after the surgery we have to bring them back for follow up check up in 10 to 14 days (follow up check up) then they will remove the stitches out on their follow up check up. 

If u have any more further question , just ask your veterinarian . and Let me know about your Chulita doing after surgery, I'll share with you too.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135812
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES PLEASE. Can you put it on one of your babies, take a picture and show us?? PRETTY PLEASE. LOL

Now did you put this on her right away? How long did you keep it on her? Did you have to take it on and off everytime she had to go to the bathroom?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Basically you are putting it on the puppy backwards. When they need to go potty you kind of take the flap part and instead of going between the legs you just bring it up the side and snap it. 

I will try to remember to take pics when I get home.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry I forgot to take pictures last night. I'll try to remember tonight.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135822
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically you are putting it on the puppy backwards. When they need to go potty you kind of take the flap part and instead of going between the legs you just bring it up the side and snap it. 

I will try to remember to take pics when I get home.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry I forgot to take pictures last night. I'll try to remember tonight.
[/B][/QUOTE]



That's O.K. Not all of us can get around to what we set out to do once we get home. I know it's a mad house when I get home from work and can't always get around to getting everything done that I would like to get done.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I would make sure that your vet will do the pre-op blood work to make sure that the pup will be OK with the anesthesia. This would be my number one suggestion. I agree with K&C's mom to check and see if someone will be with Chulita all during the night. My vet wanted to keep Sadie and Sassy overnight, but no one would be there from 5:30PM until 7:00AM the next morning. We took issue with that. 

Good luck to both Chulita and Sunshine!

PS. I didn't use the onesies. Sassy didn't bother her stitches but Sadie tried to. I got very wide gauze and cut a long piece. I put the middle of the gauze over the incision and then brought both ends up and tied them over the back. This way they could still potty and it was very light. My girls don't wear doggie dresses so I don't think they would have liked the onesie.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

so if the pups have to wear a collar or have a onsie or gauze wrapped around them do I assume that thy basically have to have a puppy cut for this surgery?? I am thinking totally matted mess when it is done and over ? how long do they have to make sure pup doesn't lick,scratch or chew the incision?? how long do they have a tendancy that they want to mess with it??
Lilly will have to have hers done soon and I am terrable nervous also. I know I will not let her stay over night now how no way. I will make sure I ask for her to have it done first thing in the am so I can pick her up at night before they close.
Sherrie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I continued to groom my puppies after the surgery. The one strip of gauze caused no matting. They couldn't have a bath, of course. Mine were in a long coat and I didn't have any problems. The vet will shave the belly, around the incision site. If you keep on combing and brushing each day you should be fine.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> I would make sure that your vet will do the pre-op blood work to make sure that the pup will be OK with the anesthesia. This would be my number one suggestion. I agree with K&C's mom to check and see if someone will be with Chulita all during the night. My vet wanted to keep Sadie and Sassy overnight, but no one would be there from 5:30PM until 7:00AM the next morning. We took issue with that.
> 
> Good luck to both Chulita and Sunshine!
> 
> PS. I didn't use the onesies. Sassy didn't bother her stitches but Sadie tried to. I got very wide gauze and cut a long piece. I put the middle of the gauze over the incision and then brought both ends up and tied them over the back. This way they could still potty and it was very light. My girls don't wear doggie dresses so I don't think they would have liked the onesie.[/B]


That's a great idea , U gave me a good idea ..hmmm Yes i wil try that gauze for her and i think that is more easier and that way she could go potty by herself in her pads. I guess she will be more comfortable of Gauze than the onesie. GREAT IDEA... THANKS


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Well...I will be going home today after work to take Chulita a bath. Tomorrow morning I will be dropping her off at the Vet's Office by 8:00am


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She will do fine! Keep us posted.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She'll be just fine!







I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers, and please keep us posted!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> She will do fine! Keep us posted.[/B]



THANK YOU...I WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED











> She'll be just fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANK YOU *


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

The Buttercup sends good luck wishes (more so for MOMMY than Baby Chulita, lol!) and I will have a margarita for you, heck, maybe WITH you, lol!!! I'm sure Chulita will be fine and come thru with flying colors. She may be a little out of it when she comes home, but she'll be very happy to be at home in mommy's arms, where the Good Lord intended for her to be!!!!!









Ann Marie (Sister Mary Margarita) and The Buttercup, Princess Weird


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> The Buttercup sends good luck wishes (more so for MOMMY than Baby Chulita, lol!) and I will have a margarita for you, heck, maybe WITH you, lol!!! I'm sure Chulita will be fine and come thru with flying colors. She may be a little out of it when she comes home, but she'll be very happy to be at home in mommy's arms, where the Good Lord intended for her to be!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwww....THANKS BUTTERCUP.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just want to wish Chulita good luck for tomorrow and also a speedy recovery from her surgery







I am sure she will be absolutely fine, and I am sure mommy will be a wreck till she gets that phone call to say Chulita is doing well


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

good luck to both little girls "Chulita and Sunshine" for Tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be alright


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I just want to wish Chulita good luck for tomorrow and also a speedy recovery from her surgery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU VERY MUCH.....and yes your right...I will probably be a nervous wreck at work until they call me OR I CALL THEM to see how she is doing.











> good luck to both little girls "Chulita and Sunshine" for Tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*: YES GOOD LUCK TO SUNSHINE AND CHULITA TOMORROW*.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

All the very best to Chulita tomorrow. I'll be thinking of her . . .


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope both Chulita and Sunshine have a quick surgery and an even quicker recovery....


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I hope both Chulita and Sunshine have a quick surgery and an even quicker recovery....[/B]



ME TOO. THANKS.









She will be there overnight. It's going to be so strange without her home tomorrow night.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Good luck today and keep us posted!







It will all be over before you know it!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Poochie, Skippy and I are sending good thoughts and wishes to Sunshine and Chilita today!







Hopefully the day will go quickly until you get that phone call.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci and I would like to wish you both good luck


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Good luck to both sweet little girls and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How are you doing? Keep us posted.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

HI,

I wanted to Thank EVERYONE for their wishes for Chulita's speedy recovery. 

I got to work around 9:30am and of course I am backed up with work on my desk. I'm normally at work by 7:30am.









So this morning I left my house around 7:50am and drove to the Vet.







Chulita was so clean, FLUFFY and white from her bath last night. She sat so nice and clamly on my lap as I drove to the vets office and I was o.k. UNTIL I pulled into the parking lot to the Vet's Office.







There were no other "patients" waiting so they called us in pretty quickly. Took Chulita's weight and then I was put into the examination room to wait for a "Tech" the whole time I'm sitting there with Chulita she was shaking. I held her very tightly next to me to try and comfort her. Meanwhile all these other dogs were barking and crying. Uggggggggh. It made it even worse for BOTH of us hearing these dogs. She would stand up on my lap and look around everytime another dog barked or whined. Then she would settle back down on my lap. The Tech came in...I signed the paper work, asked some questions and it was time to leave. I held on to Chulita and then the Tech told me "it will be o.k., don't worry, I can tell your upset" well after she tells me this my face got so red and my eyes got SOOOOOOO WATERY.







I gave Chulita some hugs and kisses and left.







I didn't even make it out the door of the Vet's Office and of course my tears were coming down.









Uggggggggggh. What an empty feeling. But I know she will be fine. She told me I can call by 1:00pm or anytime after 1:00pm to see how she is doing. I plan on going to Target today after work to pick up her onesies. I'm going to be SOOOO STRANGE coming home, seeing all of her toys and things and her not being there.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, the hardest part is leaving them. They finally had to just take Paris from me because I wasn't leaving and then I started crying as soon as I turned around to leave. At least I didn't have to leave her overnight. Everything will be okay. Be sure they give you something for the pain. I had to give Paris extra medicine but I think most of her pain was from having 11 teeth pulled.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Yeah, the hardest part is leaving them. They finally had to just take Paris from me because I wasn't leaving and then I started crying as soon as I turned around to leave. At least I didn't have to leave her overnight. Everything will be okay. Be sure they give you something for the pain. I had to give Paris extra medicine but I think most of her pain was from having 11 teeth pulled.[/B]



Yes it really is.







The girl could tell in my face that I was upset. 

Oh yeah..I spoke to the Dr. the day I made the appointment about pain medication to take home. I will MAKE SURE they give me some when I pick her up tomorrow morning. Well I'm REALLY HOPING that there won't be many IF ANY baby teeth to pull out. About 7 teeth fell out her mouth last week.







My daughter and I were "collectiong" them all. So I was kind of happy about that because I knew it would be LESS TEETH for the Dr. to pull out and less pain for her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I remember well that awful feeling of leaving Missy at the vet for her spay.. I almost felt I wanted to grab her back and say forget about it!







But of course I also felt it was in her best interest in the long term so putting my fears aside she was done. I was able to bring her home the same night. I thought the clock would NOT MOVE!! I kept looking up at it an it just seemd like time stood still!
Missy did fine and I "eventually" did too! LOL
I really do think it is harder on us than them. 
Will be looking for the updates on both Chulits and Sunshine!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I called the Vet's Office and I was told that everything went well. Chulita is fine. She said OH and she is getting EXTRA special care and attention because one of our techs has taken a BIG LIKING TO CHULITA.







She told me if you don't come get her tomorrow she's gonna keep her because she's just too cute. LOL So AS ALWAYS even at the Vet's Office Chulita is over there stealing the show.







She also had 4 teeth pulled.









I was told I can pick her up tomorrow at 9:00am but to call before I go over to get her. I went to Target and I got her these cute lavendar onesies.







I just can't wait to get her and see her reaction when she sees my daughter and I.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That's great news!! Yay Chulita!! Wishing her a speedy recovery!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Big hugs for a speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm glad she is okay and everything went well.









I just wanted to caution you about the onsie...I had initially planned to put Toby in a onsie when I had him neutered but the vet tech told me that she had seen several small dogs chew right through the onsie to get to the stitches and then chew the stitches out! I went home and tried the onsie on Toby and he immediately went for the stitches by licking the onsie. I was so scared it would lead to chewing that I just put the cone on him.







He wore the cone for two weeks (this was before I knew about the other collar) and did just fine.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I'm glad she is okay and everything went well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS.

The onesie will be strictly for when we put her in her crate to go to bed at night. Usually we put her in her crate about 9:30-10:00pm and she is out cold until the next day. When she gets up the onesie will come right off during the day. But I will see how it goes. If it does not work out then I will not put it on her.







I got the Bite No collar here for her.



> Big hugs for a speedy recovery!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm really glad to hear that Chulita's spay is over and the recovery can begin. I'm sure it'll be exciting to see her in the morning. Just keep her quiet and have a nice long weekend.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I'm really glad to hear that Chulita's spay is over and the recovery can begin. I'm sure it'll be exciting to see her in the morning. Just keep her quiet and have a nice long weekend.[/B]



Thx. That's exactly what we plan on doing. Having a nice quiet, lazy long weekend. My office is closed on Monday so I get one more extra day with her.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

good to hear Chulita is fine







that's a good news. About Sunshine , I dropped her off to the Vet. office this morning and no worries because I know that they are going to take care of her good. So, after a few hours I called and they said Sunshine is doing okay, she looks fine. I was so happy and relieved when i heard that good news, that everything was fine. So, they said Sunshine is ready to go home after 6 pm, WOOhooo







I am going to pick her up in an hour,, I'm so glad. I just washed her bed, cleaned everything, to make sure her stitches dont get infection.I can't wait to see her


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

So glad it went well for both Chulita and Sunshine. Big hugs and extra treats for them.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so please to hear little Chulita's surgery went well, here's for a speedy recovery, great big hugs to Chulita


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> good to hear Chulita is fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Glad to hear all went well with Sunshine. Sounds like you did much better with the drop off in the morning than I did.







I didn't even make it to the door and the tears were rolling down my face. I won't be able to get her tomorrow morning.



> I am so please to hear little Chulita's surgery went well, here's for a speedy recovery, great big hugs to Chulita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww...thx for the GREAT BIG hugs.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad to hear Chulita and Sunshine are doing fine. Big hugs to both.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was looking for the update on Sunshine...so glad it went well and now it all behind her and also Chulita.
Now they are wished a speedy recovery!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139995
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand why u had tears its because the emotional feeling, yea i know we love our baby and u were just worried and i know how much u missed her I felt the same thing too, i missed her all day and thinking about Sunshine too..







BUT HEY!! WE DID IT!! FINALLY OUR BOTH GIRLS' SPAY SURGERY ARE OVER!! YES!! WE DID IT AND THEY ARE BOTH FINE
















and you know what????

SUNSHINE IS HERE NOW I'm glad she did not stay overnight there, I picked her up around 6 pm, and now we're both home and she's resting ,, but OMG she is soooo grogggyy,and her eyes always look sleepy ,, ooh poor baby ,,I hugged her and kissing her before I put her on bed, she ate a little bit of wet food like 1 tsp only, she's not feeling well for right now because she just had the surgery ,the most important is She is sooo fine , she can walk fine, blood work done is normal, everything came up normal and fine. they did not give her for extra pain reliever they said she'll be okay tomorrow and back to normal. But in case she's in pain then i will give them a call and let them know. I did not put anything or cover on her stitches, doctor told me just leave it like that. I will always watching her though and hope tomorrow she will feel more better and everything back to normal. 
I'll pray for Sunshine and Chulita for fast recovery.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm real happy to hear that Sunshine is recovering from her surgery too. I hope all continues to go well for both puppies.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

You must be soo relieved, i am happy that everything went well


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad that all went well for Chulita's and Sunshine's spaying.....


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> I was looking for the update on Sunshine...so glad it went well and now it all behind her and also Chulita.
> Now they are wished a speedy recovery![/B]


thank you guys for thoughtfulness and concern, Sunshine is at home now, Everything went fine, including her blood works done, She is resting right now and feeling groggy..







hope tomorrow she will be more fine and praying for the fast recovery. Right now she's not feeling well because of her surgery, I dont know if she's in pain or maybe she's dizzy?? but she walks fine though.







I will do everything for her fast recovery. Thank u guys,







I will keep posted if i notice something wrong on her.



> I'm real happy to hear that Sunshine is recovering from her surgery too. I hope all continues to go well for both puppies.[/B]


thanks


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so glad to hear they are doing well. Chloe had a little trouble with hers but som antibiotics cleared it right up. I know you are so relieved it is over.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

glad to hear the girls are both fine and came thru with flying colors! hopefully the mommies did too, LOL!

margaritas on me









ann marie and the "i'm first in line though, to lick the glasses!" buttercup


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

It's 10:27am here in N.J. I just got out the shower and I'm getting ready to pick up Chulita. She has been gone for 24 hours and this house is just too quiet without her. I will give an update once I'm home with her.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

<span style="color:#330099">
*I just wanted to THANK EVERYONE AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR WISHES!!!!*


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> <span style="color:#330099">
> *I just wanted to THANK EVERYONE AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR WISHES!!!!*[/B]


omg, you're very lucky, your chulita is running around playing??? aaahh.. my poor baby still laying down in her bed and still having hard time to walk, and i heard her this morning like around 5 am she was crying








i knew she was in pain







there is nothing i can do







,, and I was wondering why the vet.doctor did not give her for extra pain medication. You are lucky u found a great veterinarian and it's a good thing that your baby was spent overnight at the vet.hosp. at least they watched her conditioned. 

My poor baby cannot able to play yet, she's not doing well yet. Also I'm worried that SHE NEVER POOING OR PEEING YET SINCE I PICKED HER UP YESTERDAY FROM VET. HOSP. it's been 18 hrs. Is that normal??


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140148
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH WOW REALLY??







Your Vet didn't give you any pain medication to take home???? Have you called the Vet yet to tell them about your concerns.







I'm so sorry she's not feeling better yet. I know it's got to be heartbreaking for you seeing her that way. 

Alot of people I know were suprised as to why I could not take Chulita home the same day. Then there were the other people who kept telling me it was best not to take her home the same day, that it was better that she stood over night so that they could keep an eye on her. My co-worker said it was best for her to stay over night. She said I would NOT want to see her the same day because she would be groogy and it would be heartbreaking. Of course when I dropped her off yesterday morning I wanted nothing more than to pick her up the same day and bring her home but when the Vet explained to me why they keep them overnight I felt alot better about leaving her there. And today when I picked her looked fine. No cone or anything and since I brought her home it's like she never got her spay done. She is eating she just did number 1 and 2 on her puppy pad and playing as usaul. I'm trying to keep things calm and quiet at the house so she can rest but it seems like she doesn't want to do that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad to see that Chulita is doing so well after her spay. Yea!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey had pain medication for a couple days after her spay, the vet sent it home with her. She did great. She did have to stay over night after it was done, though. My vet told me to keep her calm & settled down, no steps, etc. It was hard to do because she was feeling better! I think she was glad to be home!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I'm so glad to see that Chulita is doing so well after her spay. Yea!![/B]



* 
THANKS!!!*


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Abbey had pain medication for a couple days after her spay, the vet sent it home with her. She did great. She did have to stay over night after it was done, though. My vet told me to keep her calm & settled down, no steps, etc. It was hard to do because she was feeling better! I think she was glad to be home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Vet sent us home with pain medication for the next 3 days. I asked about the stairs because we have a staircase with 13 steps and she is constantly going up and down them following one of us. The Vet said she was fine to go up and down the stairs. But paranoid me...I have not let her go up and down the stairs at all today. I just want her to rest as much as possible.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Chulita must be one strong little girl and I am so pleased to see she is doing so well









Poor little Sunshine, I would be calling the vet back and asking why they didn't give you some pain meds and I would also be telling them that she isn't going potty. I would say that had she had the pain meds she may have been better, she is probably afraid to go as it might be sore for her, poor baby


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Wow Chulita must be one strong little girl and I am so pleased to see she is doing so well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES I would call the vet and get some pain medication. Lexi's Mom wrote this earlier in this thread.

I would get some baby onesie from good will or walmart. Those help sometimes. You can also get a cone or no-bite collar. *I would also get a can of 100% pumpkin to have on hand incase she gets constipated*. *Lexi refused to poop because the first time she tried it hurt so she decided not to try anymore. She didn't poop for about 5 days. The pumpkin helped a lot. You only give like a tsp.*


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Glad all went well


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140211
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes. I just went to Veterinarian a while ago and got some pain reliever pills for Sunshine. What kind of pain reliever you have???? and how do u give it to chulita? do u give it directly to her mouth or mix with food??
oh yea, Sunshine already pooped and urinating, she poops twice a day now, and I'm so happy for that.
But she still in pain though, she's just resting in her bed all day, and doesn't want to play or walk yet. 
I understand her situation right now, and that will take a few more days. Spay is a major surgery,it's a Ovariohysterectomy,, and it's killing me everytime i see her suffering like this.









by the way, how is Chulita's doing?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140212
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh..good. Glad to hear you got some pain medication for Sunshine. That should help her out a little. It's good that she is resting. I'm sure it's hard for YOU to see her that way. Your probably use to see her running around etc. But I guess she knows what SHE needs and she obviously feels she needs some rest. Poor Baby. 

I'm not sure what the name of the medication is. I'm at work right now. But it looked like these tiny pills that were then broken in half. He gave her enough for 3 days. So she takes one every morning for 3 days. Today was her last day on them. I just give them to her and she eats them right up. Takes it straight from my hand.









Did Sunshine get a cone? Did she get stitches? Chulita didn't get either. NO CONE and she got what's called "skin glue" they just closed up her incision and used this skin glue. So she has NO IDEA it's there and doesn't even mess with it. It's healing up really nicely. 

Chulita is just fine. She is running around, barking, playing eating and carrying on like absolutely nothing ever happened. I'm very Thankful that she had a good surgery and an even better recovery. She goes back this coming Saturday for a Check up.









I can tell you that they did a very bad job with shaving her hair. They cut some of her hair that I felt was NOT necessary and now when you look at her from the side you can see a BIG GAP where there is hair missing.







It really makes me crazy looking at it because all her hair was one length and it's going to take a long time for the part to grow back in. But I guess that could of been the least of my worries.


*I hope she's feeling better and will be back to her old self SOON! Please keep me updated. *


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141104
> 
> 
> 
> ...






yes. I just went to Veterinarian a while ago and got some pain reliever pills for Sunshine. What kind of pain reliever you have???? and how do u give it to chulita? do u give it directly to her mouth or mix with food??
oh yea, Sunshine already pooped and urinating, she poops twice a day now, and I'm so happy for that.
But she still in pain though, she's just resting in her bed all day, and doesn't want to play or walk yet. 
I understand her situation right now, and that will take a few more days. Spay is a major surgery,it's a Ovariohysterectomy,, and it's killing me everytime i see her suffering like this.









by the way, how is Chulita's doing?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Did Sunshine get a cone? Did she get stitches? Chulita didn't get either. NO CONE and she got what's called "skin glue" they just closed up her incision and used this skin glue. So she has NO IDEA it's there and doesn't even mess with it. It's healing up really nicely. 

[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm glad to hear your baby is doing so GREAT!







I will have to look into this "skin glue" stuff for the future for kodie... cause sutures didnt work too well with him... it took him 8 months just to HEAL from neutering! The surgen told me that Kodie's skin is just too thin... Sounds like your gonna have a FASTER recovery than poor kodie..








Keep us updated on Chulita's recovery!!









PS... Remember.. Chulita's hair WILL grow back! Whats important is that she did so WELL!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141226
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Sunshine get a cone? Did she get stitches? Chulita didn't get either. NO CONE and she got what's called "skin glue" they just closed up her incision and used this skin glue. So she has NO IDEA it's there and doesn't even mess with it. It's healing up really nicely. 

[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm glad to hear your baby is doing so GREAT!







I will have to look into this "skin glue" stuff for the future for kodie... cause sutures didnt work too well with him... it took him 8 months just to HEAL from neutering! The surgen told me that Kodie's skin is just too thin... Sounds like your gonna have a FASTER recovery than poor kodie..








Keep us updated on Chulita's recovery!!









PS... Remember.. Chulita's hair WILL grow back! Whats important is that she did so WELL!








[/B][/QUOTE]


THANKS. She is really is a TROOPER. LOL!! I am very Thankful and Lucky with her surgery and recovery. I was driving myself nuts prior to her surgery that I'm so happy everything went much smoother than I even expected. 

WOW 8 MONTHS to heal? Poor Kodie







Poor little Munchkin. I am going to take pictures of her incision so everyone can see it. Alot of people are telling me that is like the latest thing....getting this skin glue instead of sitches. My Co-workers son got that on his forehead when he fell and she said it healed up REALLY, REALLY NICE.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141226
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Sunshine get a cone? Did she get stitches? Chulita didn't get either. NO CONE and she got what's called "skin glue" they just closed up her incision and used this skin glue. So she has NO IDEA it's there and doesn't even mess with it. It's healing up really nicely. 

[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm glad to hear your baby is doing so GREAT!







I will have to look into this "skin glue" stuff for the future for kodie... cause sutures didnt work too well with him... it took him 8 months just to HEAL from neutering! The surgen told me that Kodie's skin is just too thin... Sounds like your gonna have a FASTER recovery than poor kodie..








Keep us updated on Chulita's recovery!!









PS... Remember.. Chulita's hair WILL grow back! Whats important is that she did so WELL!








[/B][/QUOTE]
IT TOOK 8 MONTHS TO HEAL??? Are u serious?? ahh I'm worried about Sunshine now, she got stitches too


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141104
> 
> 
> 
> ...






yes. I just went to Veterinarian a while ago and got some pain reliever pills for Sunshine. What kind of pain reliever you have???? and how do u give it to chulita? do u give it directly to her mouth or mix with food??
oh yea, Sunshine already pooped and urinating, she poops twice a day now, and I'm so happy for that.
But she still in pain though, she's just resting in her bed all day, and doesn't want to play or walk yet. 
I understand her situation right now, and that will take a few more days. Spay is a major surgery,it's a Ovariohysterectomy,, and it's killing me everytime i see her suffering like this.









by the way, how is Chulita's doing?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh..good. Glad to hear you got some pain medication for Sunshine. That should help her out a little. It's good that she is resting. I'm sure it's hard for YOU to see her that way. Your probably use to see her running around etc. But I guess she knows what SHE needs and she obviously feels she needs some rest. Poor Baby. 

I'm not sure what the name of the medication is. I'm at work right now. But it looked like these tiny pills that were then broken in half. He gave her enough for 3 days. So she takes one every morning for 3 days. Today was her last day on them. I just give them to her and she eats them right up. Takes it straight from my hand.









Did Sunshine get a cone? Did she get stitches? Chulita didn't get either. NO CONE and she got what's called "skin glue" they just closed up her incision and used this skin glue. So she has NO IDEA it's there and doesn't even mess with it. It's healing up really nicely. 

Chulita is just fine. She is running around, barking, playing eating and carrying on like absolutely nothing ever happened. I'm very Thankful that she had a good surgery and an even better recovery. She goes back this coming Saturday for a Check up.









I can tell you that they did a very bad job with shaving her hair. They cut some of her hair that I felt was NOT necessary and now when you look at her from the side you can see a BIG GAP where there is hair missing.







It really makes me crazy looking at it because all her hair was one length and it's going to take a long time for the part to grow back in. But I guess that could of been the least of my worries.


*I hope she's feeling better and will be back to her old self SOON! Please keep me updated. *
[/B][/QUOTE]

ahh I'm so jealous that your chulita has been doing good, she's playing and running??? its like nothing happened huh!!! You are so lucky. But poor Sunshine still in her bed all day, everyday since after her surgery done







I was just handfeeding her and if she wants to go potty she will go straight to her pads and do her business there then after that she's back again in her bed. I have no idea how long it will take to heal her stitches from spaying. I miss her being around with me, playing, chasing her toys,etc..







oh yea she got the stitches







and I'm not happy for tht , her stitches does not even looks smooth.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Awwww...poor Sunshine. She is still not herself huh? I guess it just varies from dog to dog with healing time and how quickly they heal. I guess some need more time than others to recoperate. When is your check up with the Vet? We go this Saturday just so he can take a look at how well her incision is heeling. 

I guess Sunshine is just doing what SHE needs to do you know??? She needs to rest. I know it has to be hard for you to see her that way.









I hope that she starts feeling better soon.









Yeah Chuli is running around, playing with her toys, barking, going up and down the stairs. Just doing everything she did as she did before her surgery. I guess I have to be very Thankful.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Try not to worry about Sunshine. I had Sassy and Sadie spayed the same day. Sassy reacted like Chulita and you'd never know she's had surgery. Poor Sadie was a mess. She slunk around, staying near furniture, with her tail between her legs. She wouldn't poop and I had to give her pumpkin (which is a miracle worker, btw) and she was a pitiful dog. I even took her back to the vet and they checked her out real good. She didn't seem to be in pain; she just seemed uncomfortable and unsure. After about 6 days she got up one morning and was completely back to normal. Hang in there and let her have her recovery time and try not to stress.....


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so glad that Chulita's spay went ok. I dont' know how I missed this post, but I'm glad to hear that she's fine now.









LittleSunshine: L.E. didn't recover right away either. In fact I was REALLY worried about her because she could barely walk to go potty for about 4 days. I thought she should have been fine after a couple, but she still was in pain and whimpered a lot. I felt so horrible for her I got sick. Anyway, after 4 days, I called the vet and he said that she might be "exagerating" her pain for more attention. He suggested that I take her somewhere more exciting, somewhere that would would make her forget about her pain. Sure enough, later that day I took her to my mom's house where she could run in the backyard... and guess what? She ran (not full sprints, of course) all around the back yard and even was able to walk up two little stairs. Until then, I thought there was something seriously wrong still. I guess she was kinda milking the attention.
I'm not saying that you should take her outside and encourage running, but maybe do something for her that usually makes her really excited and happy.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> Awwww...poor Sunshine. She is still not herself huh? I guess it just varies from dog to dog with healing time and how quickly they heal. I guess some need more time than others to recoperate. When is your check up with the Vet? We go this Saturday just so he can take a look at how well her incision is heeling.
> 
> I guess Sunshine is just doing what SHE needs to do you know??? She needs to rest. I know it has to be hard for you to see her that way.
> 
> ...














> Try not to worry about Sunshine. I had Sassy and Sadie spayed the same day. Sassy reacted like Chulita and you'd never know she's had surgery. Poor Sadie was a mess. She slunk around, staying near furniture, with her tail between her legs. She wouldn't poop and I had to give her pumpkin (which is a miracle worker, btw) and she was a pitiful dog. I even took her back to the vet and they checked her out real good. She didn't seem to be in pain; she just seemed uncomfortable and unsure. After about 6 days she got up one morning and was completely back to normal. Hang in there and let her have her recovery time and try not to stress.....[/B]


thanks, maybe I was just too much worried about her, it's killing me everytime i see her not comfortable in her stitches.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> I'm so glad that Chulita's spay went ok. I dont' know how I missed this post, but I'm glad to hear that she's fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about too, but she's not fully recovered yet and it might get worst. I tried to encouraged her playing but she would not able to do it , She tried it though and after a few seconds she lay down in the carpet and finding a right position not to hurt herself and seems not comfortable too. Then i took her back in bed because she might get infection to the carpet , tht her incisions is not fully heal yet. 
Thanks for giving me an idea to make her happy , I would do that after a week or so when she is fully recovered


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> I thought about too, but she's not fully recovered yet and it might get worst. I tried to encouraged her playing but she would not able to do it , She tried it though and after a few seconds she lay down in the carpet and finding a right position not to hurt herself and seems not comfortable too. Then i took her back in bed because she might get infection to the carpet , tht her incisions is not fully heal yet.
> Thanks for giving me an idea to make her happy , I would do that after a week or so when she is fully recovered
> 
> 
> ...


When will she get her stiches taken out? 

I thought L.E. had stiches too. But when I took her back for her check up the next week, I found out that she had dissolving stiches and that it would just heal itself. L.E. had a hard time getting comfortable too and would make these noises that broke my heart everytime she made them. It's so hard to see them in such pain.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141463
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take Sunshine back to the Vet. on jan. 23 for her follow up check up and to remove her stitches as well.

You are right, it is very hard to see your furbaby suffering in such a pain, and that's killing me but and there is nothing i can do







. I understand her condition and i always keep an eye on her. Hope she'll be okay tomorrow or the next day.


----------

